# Car badges



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

So I was wondering if anyone has ever come across replacement car badges that said GTFO instead of GTO in the same lettering. Hope not to offend anyone but I think it would just be pretty funny and help it stand out.


----------



## msclhed79 (Jul 14, 2010)

Check out 3rd shift studio. They can make badges that say anything. Had a set made up in stainless with red inlay that reads "Twin Turbo". Came oh. Phenomenal. Good stuff
GTO Triangle Fender Emblems from third_shift|studios


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Excellent


----------

